# U.S. Mercenaries Torturing Saudi Elite



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I certainly could see this being true.



> . Source in Saudi Arabia says American private security contractors are carrying out'interrogations' on princes and billionaires arrested in crackdown
> . Detained members of Saudi elite have been hung by their feet and beaten by interrogates, source says
> . Among those hung upside down are Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, an investor worth at least $7 billion who is being held at Riyadh's Ritz Carlton
> . Arrests were ordered three weeks ago by Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman
> ...


'American mercenaries' are torturing Saudi princes | Daily Mail Online


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A billionaire prince hung upside down in the Ritz Carlton Hotel and tortured by US mercenaries! If this was written in a novel, people would say it wasn't believable. It sounds like a plot from "Mission Impossible".


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hillary are you still at it making fake news. Hanging upside down is not torture in the middle east. It is play time.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

If they want torture, make them watch reruns of SNL with Al Franken. THAT'S TORTURE.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

When do I start?.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Torture smorture.. I would rather be waterboarded than beheaded.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Torture smorture.. I would rather be waterboarded than beheaded.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

You know none of the American torturers are Jewish ( Just sayin)


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Gunn said:


> If they want torture, make them watch reruns of SNL with Al Franken. THAT'S TORTURE.


Or Hillary speeches.


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 21, 2017)

The covert torture in US.

965. Poison(liquid) gas attack on 6/9 (6/12/2017)

May and June is dry season in San Jose. But recently, there were a few light rain at night. I have some container in yard to collect rain water. I noticed there was a little water inside the container otherwise I even was not aware there had been a rain at night. I was alarmed because I fear the Feds would attribute the death to West Niles disease spread by mosquitoes.

The weather report of 6/8 said there would be a light rain at late night. Next morning, I look outside, found it was dry. At half after eight, my wife went to work. She left with the door open so I close the door for her. To my surprise, she came back home and left the door opened again. I later think it was the direct from her handler. Of course I closed the door.

After breakfast I went to back yard. Then it started rain. It was light rain. I could feel humid little water drop floating in the air, like heavy foggy days in winter. When the water drop became bigger I went inside.

In noon I had a severe stomach ache. It happened three times that day. All happened about four hours late after the meal. Since the Feds continuously poisoning my food, I keep alarm on food. Lucky enough this time, all the food I had eaten that day were verified safe before so I could exclude the food factor. Then what is it?

That unusual June light rain reminded me of Kim Jongnan's murder case. He died of a liquid poison VX by skin contact or gas breathing. I allege the Feds used the same material to poison me recently. 
They spread the poison with rain drop at night on the purpose to let victim breathe in the evaporated poisonous gas next morning. When the the result couldn't satisfy their desire, they created a light rain to increase the dose.



> VX is very slow to evaporate and is therefore usually found as a viscous liquid, similar in texture to motor oil or honey.
> 
> In this state, it's highly toxic when it comes into contact with skin.
> 
> ...


I didn't suffer the described symptoms of the news. I think they used diluted liquid to make it hard to be discovered. What happened to me is my digestive system was hurt. It caused swollen digestive organ that caused severe pain when the food passes through. The pain is so severe that it causes sweating. The pain caused by solid food or long fiber food. Liquefied food can ease the pain.

In my experience the rain water drop is identical to description "a colorless, odorless, tasteless(I didn't taste) liquid that's deadly in microscopic amounts." So microscopic that a fog amount cause a suffering.

katsung.forumotion.com/t13-poison-and-chemical-gas-attack


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I only hope they were people that lost loved ones in the WTC attacks ,extracting the Revenge!


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Showing the Saudi Elite that engaging in and supporting terrorism is really bad for business ...


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Is post#10 a joke?
I think the door left open was the one leading to the looney bin.


----------

